# Veronica Boudoir



## JasonLambert (Jul 22, 2010)

Ok... Her first time and mine... How did we do?


----------



## supraman215 (Jul 22, 2010)

The Lighting is great! I like the pose. 

erose you lush, drunk on TPF wow LOL :cheers:


----------



## oldmacman (Jul 22, 2010)

erose86 said:


> ... but it just seems "off" to me.
> 
> The way the fabric is situated seems weird... I can't really put my finger on *what* it is exactly...



I think it's the fact that the background is so uniformly black. It flattens space.
 Her face is a little red compared to the creamy smoothness of her legs (sorry man, not hitting on your wife). If you could get that kind of look on her face, it would be a move in the right direction.


----------



## JasonLambert (Jul 22, 2010)

Emily, lol... We loved your take on this. I wish it was as you said "after the deed" but it was a set up shot. Thanks for your input.


----------



## JasonLambert (Jul 22, 2010)

oldmacman said:


> erose86 said:
> 
> 
> > Her face is a little red compared to the creamy smoothness of her legs (sorry man, not hitting on your wife).
> ...


----------



## oldmacman (Jul 22, 2010)

JasonLambert said:


> And you thought her face was red before! You should see it now!



Gosh, sorry. I guess you're gonna have to wait even longer before trying again.:blushing:


----------



## vtf (Jul 22, 2010)

Be careful of posting boudoir photos on the internet forums. I'm sure you have her permission and all is fine on your end but I've seen this get very sticky on here. Dont know how many lurkers are downloading it.


----------



## misstwinklytoes (Jul 22, 2010)

I think I would try this with a lighter background.  I agree this is a beautiful woman.  I think I would also not be looking straight down on her, maybe slightly lower.

I def think it's great for a first shot though!!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 22, 2010)

Too late..... It is my desktop now. 



vtf said:


> Be careful of posting boudoir photos on the internet forums. I'm sure you have her permission and all is fine on your end but I've seen this get very sticky on here. Dont know how many lurkers are downloading it.


----------



## RobNZ (Jul 22, 2010)

misstwinklytoes said:


> I think I would also not be looking straight down on her, maybe slightly lower.
> 
> I def think it's great for a first shot though!!



Agreed, I am actually wondering how you got that angle!!! She does look like she is floating in a black void. Compliments to you both.


----------



## JasonLambert (Jul 22, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> Too late..... It is my desktop now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahaha!!! We understand the dangers. No worries here... She was a porn star in her former life! (JUST KIDDING!)

Thanks for all of the kind words... I will make sure to do better the next time. I have a few ideas!


----------



## JasonLambert (Jul 22, 2010)

This Guy has this image of her in his favorites on Flickr...






STRANGE!!!!


----------



## crimbfighter (Jul 22, 2010)

JasonLambert said:


> This Guy has this image of her in his favorites on Flickr...
> 
> STRANGE!!!!



WOW, I think it's safe to say that guys got a foot fetish!!! :lmao:


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jul 23, 2010)

JasonLambert said:


> oldmacman said:
> 
> 
> > erose86 said:
> ...


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jul 23, 2010)

crimbfighter said:


> JasonLambert said:
> 
> 
> > This Guy has this image of her in his favorites on Flickr...
> ...



Haha..just a *little* bit. :/


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jul 23, 2010)

Anyways..back to the pic. Lol
I really like pose...I do agree with 'Erose' a bit...but all in all Kudos to her for being brave enough for the shot (not sure I've got the balls to do that myself LOL)...and good job  look forward to seeing more of you pics!


----------



## Storky1980 (Jul 23, 2010)

I like the pose, angle lighting etc, the only thing i would say is "off" would be as was already mentioned, the placement of the sheet. try to even it out instead of having a huge chunk covering one half and a smaller bit covering her bottom half.
Not sure EXACTLY how i would have done it but either show more tummy or less leg i guess,
experimentation would be key, and you made a really good first time of it.


----------



## DerekSalem (Jul 23, 2010)

vtf said:


> Be careful of posting boudoir photos on the internet forums. I'm sure you have her permission and all is fine on your end but *I've seen this get very sticky on here*. Dont know how many lurkers are downloading it.



lol funny choice of wording.

Also, I can't speak for everyone but this place *should* be more about the art than people just downloading the picture to use for their own "benefit". Most photography sites even have their own nude sections and I'm guessing most people don't download.


----------



## gsgary (Jul 23, 2010)

Rotate it 90 CCW so her head is at the bottom, I'm not sure i would class this as  boudoir, I think it would look better if she was wearing some vintage underwear to me that is more boudoir


----------



## kundalini (Jul 23, 2010)

When I think 'boudoir', sensuality is the first thought that springs to my mind.  Secondly is that of a woman in control of her sensuality.  Third is lighting to accentuate her blessed curves.  On that note.......

You have a very imposing PoV.

Her pose only contributes to this feeling of domination.  The arms outstretched and overhead gives a victims look rather than a sensual one.  The position of the hands, with palms up, suggests more manly than feminine.  This position is also causing skin creases around her neck and shoulder.

The position of her head (chin in particular) provides a large area on the side of her face that lacks facial features, such as the jawline.  The hair is a mess and the spikey ends, again, contribute to victim.

The sheet being pulled up so close to her neckline gives an impression that she is not comfortable or has yet to rise out of bed.  The bit that is running up the left side of her head should've been tucked away.

I think it's because of the torso and upper body positioning, but her legs look very short compared to the rest of her body.

The lighting is flat and does nothing to accentuate her body and curves.  There are virtually no shadows.  There is no separation of her to the background, which gives the 'floating in air' look.

All that being said...... kudos to the two of you.  It's not a terrible shot, but can be improved upon.  Do some rummaging around the net for boudoir posing and lighting.  You'll get there.

Just my 2¢.


----------



## gsgary (Jul 23, 2010)

Take a look here for ideas Miss Boudoir® Official Site | Boudoir Photography | Vintage Glamour, Pin-up & Retro Photography


----------



## mwcfarms (Jul 23, 2010)

I think for a first try it was ok. Not a fan of the angle you shot her from.I think it smooshes her. I think maybe coming in from the side might work better but not sure. Anyways shout out to Veronica for being such an awesome wife to always be your model.

I agree with the sheet placement. I think it would look better if it flowed up and around her body instead of being so high. Maybe even elongate her with proper flow. Her face needs to be adjusted a bit in skin tone also. I think Boudouir conjures an image of sexy women. I don't think she needs to have lingerie or anything. Nothing is more sexy than a woman confident in her own skin.

Just a quick edit, I looked at your link gsgary and yes they are good pictures but for the majority of them I don't find them sexy at all. I think Jason's wife is more sexy than 3/4 of those ladies. While it might not be a typical boudoir. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Taylor510ce (Jul 23, 2010)

Its the pose combined with her facial expression it looks like her neck is kinked. It reminds me of when the cop in dumb and dumber drinks the bottle of pee and twists his head while making that clicking sound.


----------

